# Sewing Machine desk



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Since I bought a new sewing machine for Sandra this last Christmas. I just finished a sewing cabinet for her.
I needed to get it dome in time for her birthday which is the 24th of June.
Here are some pictures of the finished product.
She has not been able to go out in my shop for the last 3 weeks while I was building it.
I don't think she really wants to go out there this time of year, since I am just like Rick,
I have no insulation and it is very hot out there.
I have been getting an early start and an early quitting time while building this thing.

Here are the pictures.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweettttt!!!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Pretty nice David
You do realize that sewing machine cabinet are like shops never big enough


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, that is clever with the hinged top, haven't seen a design like that before. good job,I like the colors and the drawers match the sewing machine color. The drawer units pivoting on the cabinet doors is a clever idea too. You did a lot of work on that, good job too.

Like the pictures too.
Herb


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

You got your brownie points in for quite sometime, I betcha.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one, no dog house for you for a couple of days.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Were you "rewarded" for a job well done?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job David , that turned out very well


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

Great work, looks amazing, she will be pleased. A happy wife means a happy life.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

David - that's a work of art - and it's "sew" sweet.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Semipro said:


> Pretty nice David
> You do realize that sewing machine cabinet are like shops never big enough


I do now. It took her about ten minutes to load it completely up and is talking about her list of stuff she needs since she has the desk now.



David


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Next project, a chair to match. Nice work. As others said, I've never seen one quite like that before,


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Wow, that is clever with the hinged top, haven't seen a design like that before. good job,I like the colors and the drawers match the sewing machine color. The drawer units pivoting on the cabinet doors is a clever idea too. You did a lot of work on that, good job too.
> 
> Like the pictures too.
> Herb


Thanks Herb. The cabinets have one wheel under them to roll on. This was my first time using those fold down leaf hinges. They are the ones with the double pins so they will fit flat when open and closed. 
I had a heck of a time trying to figure out how to make a jig to router them out.
I made 4 different attempts on scrap wood and they just would not come out right.
I finally drew the out lines of the hinges on the two boards of the top as they were clamped together in an open flat position.
I then used my Dremel with a straight cutter to cut just inside of the lines. Then I used a straight bit like I use to make signs
and cleaned out the middle.

Then for the pin sections of the hinge, I just extended the same bit and cut the slot out for them.

They fit pretty good and are perfectly flat when the top is open.

Do to the length (44 inches) of the top, I used 4 hinges to keep the swing nice and smooth.

It took a bit of thinking after I figured out that the two cabinets could not be the same size and still allow for their swing to open and close them.
The whole closed cabinet is 13 3/4 by 44 by 30, but opens up to 27 1/2 and is supported by the two swing out cabinets. I added 2 , 1/2 inch pieces of dowels
to the back corners of the closed top to allow the top to sit level when opened. The dowels rest on the open cabinets.

I built the whole thing out of wood I already had on hand in the shop. Just had to buy the hardware and had to order the hinges. No one had them.

It was a fun project and I did most of my planning in bed at night. I would worry an idea until I came to a solution and then I would draw it out on a pad next to my

side of the bed. Then the next morning, work on it.

Helps to keep Alzheimer's at bay.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Knot2square said:


> Next project, a chair to match. Nice work. As others said, I've never seen one quite like that before,


The only chairs I ever made were two tiny ones for my grand kids when they visited. One had arms and the other did not. One Christmas my 2 year old grand son came to visit. 
As soon as he saw those chairs, he grabbed the one with arms and drug it everywhere he went all week end. Then drug it out to their car as they left.
He is 9 now and I have no idea where the chair is.

My newest GREAT grand daughter is just 16 months. I might just add some arms to the remaining chair and paint it yellow like her 3 in one high chair.
I'll bet she will take it home too.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

My wife would really like something like that but I don't think it would have enough storage.

Really nice project Dave.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> Were you "rewarded" for a job well done?


This is the wrong Forum to discuss that john.

David


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, David! Are the door frames painted red or is that the color of the wood with incandescent lighting?

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

difalkner said:


> Very nice work, David! Are the door frames painted red or is that the color of the wood with incandescent lighting?
> 
> David


I think you are referring to the carcass of the drawers. Yes that is their original color. My Sandra was the Manager of a ladies clothing store here before she retired. These were shelves that the store used before they switched to white shelves. They were going to throw the red ones out so I brought about 40 of them home. This projects gave me a chance to use some of them. They are particle board so added a lot of weight to the cabinet but helps to balance it with the machine on top. There are 6 wheels under the cabinet. Two of them support the weight of the drawers and allow them to swing smoothly. They are all swivel wheels so she can move it around any pace she likes.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

How much trial and error and teeth gnashing did it take to get everything to move and fit so it all meshed together? Lot of things going on there.
Would have never thought that the the two cabinets couldn't be the same size. How did you come to that realization?


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

MEBCWD said:


> My wife would really like something like that but I don't think it would have enough storage.
> 
> Really nice project Dave.


Give me her Email address Mike and I will send her pictures of this desk. Then we will see how long it takes you to build one, 
0

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a beautiful piece of furniture. I'd think she'd be quite happy to approve insulation given the quality of work you're doing. My wife did quilting for many years and her machines totaled more than all my big woodworking tools combined. I really like the contrasting tones. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Hope my wife doesn't see that one.  Very nice.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice work. Should keep you on the good list for a good long time. N


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice and practical too, David.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> How much trial and error and teeth gnashing did it take to get everything to move and fit so it all meshed together? Lot of things going on there.
> Would have never thought that the the two cabinets couldn't be the same size. How did you come to that realization?


I built the cabinet slowly, primarily because I had several yearly doctors appointments and it was just too hot after noon to get out in my shop.
(Maybe Rick will come and help me with the insulation) 
I built the carcass for the main part of the cabinet, which was just the back and the two sides.
I then made the doors for the front. Allowing 3/8th of an inch for clearance.
It was about this time that I set the doors in place and stood back and looked at. I visualized the swing of the cabinets if they were the same size, that they would not work unless either one or both of them were smaller then the inside of the cabinet. So I had a choice of keeping one of them full size or making them both smaller due to the swing as the cabinet opened.
The Sewing machine had to fit into one side or the other, so that took out the idea of both sides being smaller.
After building both sides of the cabinets, I laid the whole thing on the back side and installed the drawer sections and attached the hinges. I then installed the 4 corners with wheels, then ran a straight edge between the wheels to give me how much blocking I had to do to be sure the wheels of the drawer section were on the same level as the corner wheels.
This way they rolled smoothly when opened.
For me, the most difficult part was how to route out the hinges for the tops.
I ran through a lot of scrap wood until I decided to just cut them by hand.
The only real mistake I did was thinking I could save a couple of bucks by purchasing a 1/4 sheet of 3/4 birch and cut out both of the halves for the top out of the one sheet.
Then since I cut the top to be 13 3/4 inches by 44 inches. 
It took me a moment to realize what I had done.
So back to the lumber yard.
The 1/4 sheet cost 24 dollars.
A whole sheet cost 47. 
I bought two 1/4 sheets.
DAAA

David


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great and efficient job! Congrats.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

vchiarelli said:


> David - that's a work of art - and it's "sew" sweet.


Cute Vince, very cute.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> That's a beautiful piece of furniture. I'd think she'd be quite happy to approve insulation given the quality of work you're doing. My wife did quilting for many years and her machines totaled more than all my big woodworking tools combined. I really like the contrasting tones. Thanks for sharing it.


I enjoyed building it. Also, known only to you and I. I had no 3/4 material in my shop when I got started. But, I had a stack of 12 foot 2x4s. So I ripped them down to make the rails and stiles. Saved a couple of buck there too. I even had the wheels left from jobs.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Sewing machine Desk.*

I am planning to reside my whole garage this next spring. At the same time, I just may go ahead and insulate the shop side of it.
The hassle is that I have so much stuff on the walls that would have to be removed and relocated before sheet rock. I guess I could piece it all in around the cabinets and benches. I should have done this way back when I decided to make half of the garage my shop. You always say, I am going to get this done, then all of a sudden , 20 years has gone by. Just ask Rick.

David


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bushwhacker said:


> I am planning to reside my whole garage this next spring. At the same time, I just may go ahead and insulate the shop side of it.
> The hassle is that I have so much stuff on the walls that would have to be removed and relocated before sheet rock. I guess I could piece it all in around the cabinets and benches. I should have done this way back when I decided to make half of the garage my shop. You always say, I am going to get this done, then all of a sudden , 20 years has gone by. Just ask Rick.
> 
> David


David - I've been "planning" my shop for 15 years. There is so much stuff in there that I hate the thought of moving everything to frame it and add drywall.


----------



## dayzman (Nov 29, 2009)

Very, very nice project. You did a fabulous job on that.. amazing.
My wife sews as well and has a couple machines. One for stitching and one for embroidery. I made a similar sewing cabinet, with one exception. I used one of the dropping machine ones. Special hardware to install, and just push it and it disappears, below the cabinet and a piece slides in to make the top finishes. Pretty cool, but your drawers and way cool, attached to the doors. Mine just are regular sliders.
The embroidery cabinet just has doors with adjustable shelves. The top is big as she uses it as a cutting table as well.
Again, congrats. Great craftsmanship!
Charles


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you very much Charles for the very nice words. And welcome to the Forum. I hope to see some of your work on here soon.
I'll check back to see if you filled out your information so we know where you are and what your interests are. 

Welcome aboard

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Charles 

Charles ,I guess your no stranger here as I just noticed your join date . Took you a while to post lol


----------

